

Interview with Patrick McKenzie & Keith Perhac about their new podcast - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/2011/12/web-stuff/interview-with-patrick-mckenzie-and-keith-perhac-about-their-podcast/

======
tosbourn
Would love some feedback from anyone on this.

